

How to make a realtime web app with Django + Tornado - jessep
http://github.com/bdarnell/django-tornado-demo/blob/master/testsite/tornado_main.py

======
jessep
Found this demo app linked to from here:
[http://groups.google.com/group/python-
tornado/browse_thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/python-
tornado/browse_thread/thread/a76c14cacaa303b8/e004d1f265030694?lnk=gst&q=django#e004d1f265030694)

Super helpful.

